# "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *"Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..."

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *"Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*


----------



## Brehministrator (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Schön, dass die Redakteure Vulkan größtenteils so positiv sehen  Deckt sich größtenteils mit meiner Einschätzung. Es gibt schon viel zu lange ein Quasi-Monopol für Windows auf Gaming-PCs. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft, und hilft letztlich allen Kunden / Gamern 

Außerdem ist das eines der ganz wenigen Projekte, wo tatsächlich mal Intel, Nvidia und AMD (und noch viele andere!) an einem Strang ziehen. Wann hat man das zuvor schon mal gesehen? Bei so viel prominenter Unterstützung muss es ja eigentlich was werden


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Es kommt auf die Spiele Entwickler an ob und wie weit Vulkan erfolgreich sein wird. 
Wenn diese weiterhin nur auf DX setzen, kann Vulkan ja noch so toll sein.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



> Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ... wird es aus vielen Gründen schwer haben - selbst wenn die API besser ist. Entwickler müssen dann immer auf zwei APIs optimieren, wenn wir nicht wieder Zeiten wie die von Glide, PowerSGL und Co. haben wollen. Das kostet Zeit und Geld, die Entwickler meist nicht haben. Und so werden es wie bei OpenGL ein paar Ausnahmefälle sein, die beide APIs unterstützen. Zumindest ist das meine Vermutung.




Ich versteh die Aussage irgendwie nicht.

Wenn die Vulkan API sogar besser wäre, müssten die Entwickler immer noch auch einen DX12 Renderpfad einbauen?
Und dann kommt das Argument mit " Zeiten wie die von Glide, PowerSGL und Co. "? Hä? Vulkan deckt doch schon weit mehr ab, als DX12 es jemals wird. Alle Kunden, die DX12 zur Verfügung haben, haben auch automatisch Vulkan. Es kommt aber noch die große Masse hinzu, die kein Win10 haben und somit die Userbase von Vulkan stark erhöhen.

Warum sollte man also eine Teilmenge und die Gesamtmenge gleichzeitig mit zwei verschiedenen APIs unterstützen, wenn mit Vulkan die Gesamtmenge abgedeckt wird?(unter Beachtung von "selbst wenn die API besser ist")


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

@Redakteur Bild 6 (ihr solltet echt mal die Namen dazuschreiben 

Inwiefern muss man für beide APIs optimieren? Wenn man sich für Vulkan entscheidet läuft dass doch überall. Entscheidet man sich für Dx12 hat man warsch. sowieso einen Deal mit MS dass man nur Dx12 verwendet. Ich kann mir nicht wirklich Fälle vorstellen wo man für beide optimieren müsste, da Vulkan überall läuft, und wenn ein Entwickler ein Spiel für alle OS, Plattformen und Windows-Editionen rausbringt, wird er sich warsch. für Vulkan entscheiden müssen.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Mal Interessehalber: Wird Vulkan eigentlich auch von der XBOX One unterstützt? 
Wenn nicht, dann wird wohl auch DX12 verwendet werden müssen um sein Spiel auf die XBOX One bringen zu können. Wenn der Entwickler sein Spiel dann nur für Vulkan schreibt, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: ENtweder MS knickt ein und gibt die Vulkan Unterstützung auch für die XBOX One frei oder das Spiel erscheint schlichtweg einfach nicht auf der One.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Bunny_Joe
> @hauptmann25
> Mal Interessehalber: Wird Vulkan eigentlich auch von der XBOX One unterstützt?
> Wenn nicht, dann wird wohl auch DX12 verwendet werden müssen um sein Spiel auf die XBOX One bringen zu können. Wenn der Entwickler sein Spiel dann nur für Vulkan schreibt, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: ENtweder MS knickt ein und gibt die Vulkan Unterstützung auch für die XBOX One frei oder das Spiel erscheint schlichtweg einfach nicht auf der One.



Meines Wissens nach voraussichtlich nicht, weil Microsoft ja die Monopolstellung von DirectX gerne aufrecht erhalten will. Die werden den Teufel tun, die API zu unterstützen, die möglicherweise DX12 und Windows irgendwann vom Gaming-Thron stoßen wird


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Bunny_Joe
> @hauptmann25
> Mal Interessehalber: Wird Vulkan eigentlich auch von der XBOX One unterstützt?



Nein, von einem DX12 Abkömmling.
Das wäre somit das einzige Gerät auf der Welt, bei dem man DX12 bräuchte.


Es gab mal Gerüchte/irgendeine Aussage, dass der Vulkanunterstützung auf der PS4 eigentlich nichts im Wege stünde. Hängt nur von SONY ab. Bei MS und der XBO ists klar, die wollen DX12 pushen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Redakteur Bild 2(leider immer noch keine Namen)
Hut ab vor so viel Offenheit.Wünsche mir mehr kritische Beiträge auch mal von offizeller Seite!
Gruß Yojinbo,paranoid,fortschrittsfeindlich und DX12-immun!


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich bezweifle das Vulkan Windows vom Markt drängen wird, der Mensch ist Gewohnheitstier, wer will schon eine neue Plattform wenn man diejenie die man hat kennt? Ausserdem wird Linux meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft also wird bei Fertig PCs immer noch Windows installiert sein.
Mit etwas bekanntem lässt sich auch mehr Geld machen also Windows wird auf keinen Fall so schnell vom Markt verschwinden und Vulkan wird erst Recht nicht der Auslöser sein.

DirectX ist allen Entwicklern bekannt, Vulkan muss sich erst noch behaupten und Spiele die auf mehreren Plattformen laufen haben wir schon genug, wenn das Spiel auch noch auf einem Smartphone laufen wird dann bezweifle ich dass das Spiel einen PC ausreizen kann.


----------



## vakabaka (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Die Zeiten für die selbstgebastelten Game-Engines sind eigentlich vorbei, und ein Hacken gegenüber Vulkan-Renderpfad zu setzen wird vermutlich nicht so schwer sein. Ich denke, dass Vulkan nicht mal besser als DX12 zu sein braucht, um gute Unterstützung von den Entwicklern zu bekommen.


----------



## Brehministrator (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Vulkan Windows vom Markt drängen wird, der Mensch ist Gewohnheitstier, wer will schon eine neue Plattform wenn man diejenie die man hat kennt? Ausserdem wird Linux meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft also wird bei Fertig PCs immer noch Windows installiert sein.



Bei der "Gewohnheitstier"-Argumentation stimme ich dir voll zu. Das ist leider genau so, wie du es schreibst. Das wird Windows noch auf viele Jahre einen großen Bonus geben, selbst wenn es ebenbürtige Alternativen geben wird.

Aber was ist das denn für ein Argument, dass Linux nicht verkauft wird?  Weißt du eigentlich, wieviele Fertig-PCs und -Netbooks es inzwischen mit vorinstalliertem Linux zu kaufen gibt? Selbst Media-Markt und Saturn haben solche Geräte im Angebot. Ein Betriebssystem muss doch kein Geld kosten, nur damit es auf einem Fertig-PC vorinstalliert sein kann...

Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass 2014 auf ca. 15% aller in Deutschland verkauften Netbooks/Subnotebooks Linux vorinstalliert war (hab leider die Quelle nicht mehr). Da weiß man natürlich noch nicht, wieviele der Käufer dann nachträglich von Hand Windows aufspielen (z.B. weil sie bereits eine Lizenz besitzen). Aber es zeigt, dass sich Linux-Geräte sehr wohl halbwegs verkaufen lassen


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das Vulkan Windows vom Markt drängen wird, der Mensch ist Gewohnheitstier, wer will schon eine neue Plattform wenn man diejenie die man hat kennt? Ausserdem wird Linux meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft also wird bei Fertig PCs immer noch Windows installiert sein.
> Mit etwas bekanntem lässt sich auch mehr Geld machen also Windows wird auf keinen Fall so schnell vom Markt verschwinden und Vulkan wird erst Recht nicht der Auslöser sein.
> 
> DirectX ist allen Entwicklern bekannt, Vulkan muss sich erst noch behaupten und Spiele die auf mehreren Plattformen laufen haben wir schon genug, wenn das Spiel auch noch auf einem Smartphone laufen wird dann bezweifle ich dass das Spiel einen PC ausreizen kann.



1. Punkt wie konnte sich denn nur jemals Android etablieren ? 
2. Punkt doch es gibt Rechner die mit Ubuntu z.B ausgeliefert werden 
3. Vulkan wird von den wichtigen Entwicklern zumindest unterstützt wenn nicht sogar mitentwickelt DirectX hat gegenüber Vulkan höchstens den zeitlichen Vorteil. 
4. Das Thema mit X-Plattform ist Ansichtssache und ich kann deinen Punkt 0 nachvollziehen. Was wird dadurch schlechter ?

Edit: Ganz vergessen Chrome Books verkaufen sich ja auch wie warme Semmeln und Apple geht es auch nicht schlecht. Microsoft ist längst nicht mehr so unentbehrlich wie sie es gerne hätten und wie sie es vor 10 Jahren noch waren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass 2014 auf ca. 15% aller in Deutschland verkauften Netbooks/Subnotebooks Linux vorinstalliert war (hab leider die Quelle nicht mehr). Da weiß man natürlich noch nicht, wieviele der Käufer dann nachträglich von Hand Windows aufspielen (z.B. weil sie bereits eine Lizenz besitzen). Aber es zeigt, dass sich Linux-Geräte sehr wohl halbwegs verkaufen lassen


offtopic:
Und für den Durchschnitts-User, der einfach nur ein Gerät braucht, um ins Internet zu gelangen, gib es da inzwischen keinen feststellbaren Unterschied.

Habe auf den alten Laptop meines Vaters(überhaupt kein Technikmensch) Linux Mint 17 aufgespielt(brauchte eine Win-Lizenz) und musste ihm nur zeigen, wo der "Herunterfahren Button" nun jetzt ist.
Gab bisher kein einziges Problem. Er benutzt den Laptop genauso wie vorher.


----------



## ARCdefender (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wird Linux meines Wissens nach nicht verkauft also wird bei Fertig PCs immer noch Windows installiert sein.



Doch wird es, zum Beispiel Suse Linux Enterprise Desktop, mit Support und allem drum und dran


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1. Punkt wie konnte sich denn nur jemals Android etablieren ?
> 2. Punkt doch es gibt Rechner die mit Ubuntu z.B ausgeliefert werden
> 3. Vulkan wird von den wichtigen Entwicklern zumindest unterstützt wenn nicht sogar mitentwickelt DirectX hat gegenüber Vulkan höchstens den zeitlichen Vorteil.
> 4. Das Thema mit X-Plattform ist Ansichtssache und ich kann deinen Punkt 0 nachvollziehen. Was wird dadurch schlechter ?
> ...




Android ist Hauptsächlich auf mobilen Geräten installiert, Windows umgekehrt.
Habe noch nie von Fertig PCs gehhört die Linux installiert haben, war mir neu.
Du willst also im Ernst ein Spiel eines Smartphones mit der Grafik auf dem PC haben? Ich nicht, das würde bei 3D Spielen wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert aussehen. Und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht das ARM CPUs immer stärker werden, das weiss ich.


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Was ein ganz spannendes Detail ist, dass im letzten Webinar von Khronos nun auch Nintendo auf dem Working Group Slide aufgetaucht ist. Nintendo ist letzten September Khronos Mitglied geworden und hat dann wohl gleich zu Vulkan beigetragen. 
Sony ist zwar auch dabei und lange Khronos Mitglied, aber normales OpenGL haben sie ja nie benutzt sondern irgendwelche Abwandungen wie PSGL auf der PS3. Glaube mit Vulkan stehen die Chancen gut, dass es zumindest bei Nintendo oder Sony direkt zum Einsatz kommt.  
Das LibGNM der PS4 ist zwar sicher noch mehr auf die PS4 zugeschnitten, aber auch wesentlich unhandlicher. Als Einarbeitungszeit bis man mit einer neuen Konsolen API ein einfaches Dreieck auf den Bildschirm bekommt sind meist 1-2 Monate angegeben.
Hier könnte Vulkan ein guter Kompromiss sein und, wenn man den Vulkan Renderer in den großen Engines einfach auf die Nintendo NX bekommt ist das sicher sehr attraktiv.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bevor wieder jemand ankommt, dass DirectX ja eine API Sammlung ist. Der ganze Krempel dernicht Direct3D ist wie DirectInput, DirectSound etc. ist schon 5 Jahre Tod und aufgegeben.

DirectSound - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*DirectSound is a deprecated software component of the Microsoft DirectX library for the Windows operating system. "*


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Android ist Hauptsächlich auf mobilen Geräten installiert, Windows umgekehrt.
> Habe noch nie von Fertig PCs gehhört die Linux installiert haben, war mir neu.
> Du willst also im Ernst ein Spiel eines Smartphones mit der Grafik auf dem PC haben? Ich nicht, das würde bei 3D Spielen wie aus dem letzten Jahrhundert aussehen. Und sag mir jetzt bitte nicht das ARM CPUs immer stärker werden, das weiss ich.



1. Formuliere ich dann mal anders: "Wie konnte sich denn nur 'X dass irgend einen Vorgänger hatte' etablieren ?  Auch Windows selbst ?" Der Mensch bleibt so lange bei einer Gewohnheit bis diese durch eine Andere abgelöst wird. 
3. Wie gesagt, was wird schlechter ?  Es gibt mobile Ports von PC spielen und PC Ports von Mobile-Spielen. Das wird nur einfacher und meinst du wirklich ein Spiel wie Plague inc. hätte jemals die Ambition gehabt AAA-Grafik zu bieten ? Und auch wenn du es nicht hören willst ein starker ARM Chip kann genau so gut niedrige Einstellungen fahren wie ein schwacher PC.


----------



## nonsense (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Spiele Entwickler an ob und wie weit Vulkan erfolgreich sein wird.
> Wenn diese weiterhin nur auf DX setzen, kann Vulkan ja noch so toll sein.


 
Nachtigall ich hör dich trapsen.
M$ wird ähnlich wie Intel schon die Entwickler mit "Angeboten" locken exklusiv auf DX anstatt auf beide zu setzen ... .



> Entwickler müssen  dann immer auf zwei APIs optimieren, wenn wir nicht wieder Zeiten wie  die von Glide, PowerSGL und Co. haben wollen. Das kostet Zeit und Geld,  die Entwickler meist nicht haben. Und so werden es wie bei OpenGL ein  paar Ausnahmefälle sein, die beide APIs unterstützen. Zumindest ist das  meine Vermutung


So in etwa sehe ich das auch.
Was aus Glide & co geworden ist haben wir ja alle erlebt.
Ok das Glide (3dfx) nicht überlebt hat, hat einen anderen Grund.



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aussage irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Vulkan API sogar besser wäre, müssten die Entwickler immer noch auch einen DX12 Renderpfad einbauen?
> Und dann kommt das Argument mit " Zeiten wie die von Glide, PowerSGL und  Co. "? Hä? Vulkan deckt doch schon weit mehr ab, als DX12 es jemals  wird. Alle Kunden, die DX12 zur Verfügung haben, haben auch automatisch  Vulkan. Es kommt aber noch die große Masse hinzu, die kein Win10 haben  und somit die Userbase von Vulkan stark erhöhen.
> ...


Weil, wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, M$ bestimmt es nicht nehmen lässt durch entsprechende "Angebote" die Entwickler zu bewegen exklusiv auf DX zu setzen, anstatt Vulkan oder eben DX + Vulkan  .
Daher die analogie mit Glide & co.




FrozenPie schrieb:


> Mal Interessehalber: Wird Vulkan eigentlich auch von der XBOX One unterstützt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich weiß nicht ob Vulkan von dieser Konsole unterstützt wird, ich kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen und noch weniger kann ich mir vorstellen das M$ das irgendwann jemals freigeben würde - Man schaufelt sich ja nicht selbst das Wasser ab.


----------



## der-sack88 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das ganze kann man mit dem Smartphonemarkt zum Erscheinen von Android ja nicht wirklich vergleichen. Der war wesentlich kleiner und zudem schon umkämpft, zwischen Nokia und SE mit Symbian auf der einen Seite und HTC usw. mit Windows Mobile auf der anderen Seite. Bei Symbian haben sich dann S60 und UIQ noch unterschieden, gerade gegen Ende hat auch jeder mit Windows Mobile gemacht was er wollte. Es war selbstverständlich, sich umzugewöhnen, und da waren die Unterschiede teils größer als heute beim Umsteigen von Windows auf manche Linux-Distributionen. Kein Wunder, dass Android (und iOS) sich gut durchsetzen konnten.

Wie auch immer, ich freu mich auf Vulkan. Schaden wirds in keinem Fall, und optimalerweise profitieren alle, auch die, die nicht auf LInux wechseln würden.


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das LibGNM der PS4 ist zwar sicher noch mehr auf die PS4 zugeschnitten, *aber auch wesentlich unhandlicher*.


Wo denn gegenüber Vulkan?


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wo denn gegenüber Vulkan?



Konsolen APIs sind wesentlich komplexer da sie sich ja auch nur auf einen Chip konzentrieren können. Vulkan ist laut Khronos auch keine wirkliche Low-Level API sondern eine explizite API die moderne Hardware möglichst gut abstrahiert und das über verschiedene Hersteller und Platformen (Tiled Rendering bei Mobile) hinweg. Bei Konsolen dauert es Monate bis du auch nur einfache Sachen auf den Bildschirm bekommst. 

Cerny: PS4's 'time-to-triangle' to rival PS1

Mit 700 Zeilen Code für ein Hello Triangle ist Vulkan sicher auch aufwendiger als OpenGL aber vieles ist nur Boiler Plate Code, den man dann auch wieder benutzen kann.
Vulkan/triangle.cpp at master * SaschaWillems/Vulkan * GitHub 

In rund 30 Minuten kann man zumindest ein guten Überblick bekommen, wie ein Vulkan Renderer aufgesetzt ist.  
Vulkan in 3 minutes 

Verstehe auch nicht wo bei vielen die Angst herkommt, man wolle ihnen ihr Windows wegnehmen als Spieleplatform. Selbst wenn man ein Spiel nur für Windows heraus bringt macht es wenig Sinn sich an die Platform zu binden und 
sich mit Implementationsdetails zu beschäftigen die abstrahiert werden können wie Input, Fenster Initialisierung, Sound etc.


----------



## hodenbussard (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Das jemand in einen Hardwareforum rumrennt der nicht weiss,das Tuxedo,Dell Rechner mit Ubuntu verkaufen ist funny,ab und an mal über den Tellerrand schauen 
Vulkan ist nicht schlecht,der Treiber verursacht weniger Grafikfehler wenn man unter W.I.N.E spielt,die Perfomance  z.Zt reisst noch nicht wirklich vom Hocker.Wartet lieber erstmal ab,trinkt nen Kaffee oder nen Pils und wartet ab.In die Glaskugel schauen ist nicht immer optimal


----------



## Decrypter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

So sehr ich es begrüßen würde, das Vulkan ein Erfolg wird, damit MS insbesondere mit ihrem unbeliebten Stasi OS eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz in Form von Linux bekommt. so sehr bezweifel ich das leider auch.
Denn MS wird ganz sicher nicht tatenlos zuschauen, wie Vulkan das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Spy 10, also DirectX 12, ernsthaft in Gefahr bringt. Wie einige es hier haben schon anklingen lassen, wird MS auf die Entwickler entsprechenden Druck ausüben (und dabei auch die Börse entsprechend öffnen), damit nur für DX12 entwickelt wird, bzw. DX12 deutlich performanter ist, als Vulkan. Also ähnlich, wie auch Nvidia in der Vergangenheit entsprechend gehandelt hat, damit die betroffenen Games auf den grünen Karten besser laufen, als auf den roten der Konkurrenz.

Aber damit Vulkan sich auch der Breite durchsetzen kann, muß noch so einiges mehr passieren. Beide großen GPU Hersteller damit aufhören, ihre Linux Treiber weiterhin so stiefmütterlich zu behandeln. DieTreiber müssen ebenbürtig zu den Windows Pendants sein. Ein weiteres Hinderniss liegt dann in Linux selber. Hier gibt es einfach zuviele verschiedene Distris, die sich alle untereinander unterscheiden. Wenn auch z.T. nur marginal. Hier sollte man auf eine Distri setzen, die dafür aber voll unterstützt wird. Wie z.B. Linux Mint Cinnamon. 

Solange das aber alles nicht gegeben ist, wird sich an der absoluten Dominanz von Windows rein gar nichts ändern. Und solange kann MS auch Schalten und Walten wie sie wollen. Vulkan kann dann noch so gut. Es wird sich dann nicht durchsetzen !


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Konsolen APIs sind wesentlich komplexer da sie sich ja auch nur auf einen Chip konzentrieren können. Vulkan ist laut Khronos auch keine wirkliche Low-Level API sondern eine explizite API die moderne Hardware möglichst gut abstrahiert und das über verschiedene Hersteller und Platformen (Tiled Rendering bei Mobile) hinweg. Bei Konsolen dauert es Monate bis du auch nur einfache Sachen auf den Bildschirm bekommst.
> 
> Cerny: PS4's 'time-to-triangle' to rival PS1
> 
> ...


Low-Level = Schwammig
Explicit API = Schwammig
Time to triangle = Schwammig

Ich würde da keine Vergleiche und Urteile anstellen wollen.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Aussage irgendwie nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Vulkan API sogar besser wäre, müssten die Entwickler immer noch auch einen DX12 Renderpfad einbauen?
> Und dann kommt das Argument mit " Zeiten wie die von Glide, PowerSGL und Co. "? Hä? Vulkan deckt doch schon weit mehr ab, als DX12 es jemals wird. Alle Kunden, die DX12 zur Verfügung haben, haben auch automatisch Vulkan. Es kommt aber noch die große Masse hinzu, die kein Win10 haben und somit die Userbase von Vulkan stark erhöhen.
> ...



Die wenigsten Menschen die ich kenne wechseln gerne ihr Arbeitswerkzeug, wenn es keine triftigen Gründe dafür gibt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass das auch mit Kosten verbunden ist und die Treiber für die neue API erst reifen müssen. In deiner Vorstellung lässt du sehr viele Überlegungen einfach außen vor. Nur weil Vulkan die größere Userbase abdeckt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es günstiger ist dafür zu entwickeln. 

Ein paar Überlegungen die ein Spieleentwickler machen wird:
- Wie gut sind Tools und Unterstützung? (ich habe hier keine Ahnung, aber da man sich erst kürzlich überhaupt auf einen Standard geeinigt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze voll ausgereift ist)
- welche Ressourcen kostet eine Umschulung/Umstieg?
- wie groß ist die Spielerzielgruppe, die zusätzlich erreicht werden kann? (i.e. Zusatzgewinn vs. Umstiegskosten)
Linux hat einen Marktanteil von weniger als 3% soweit ich weiß und ist wohl eher kein Spieler OS
MacOS ca. 9% Marktanteil und auch eher im professionellen Einsatz beheimatet (wobei wenn überhaupt hier am ehesten Geld zu verdienen ist)
Linux ist stark fragmentiert, Support für einen Spieleentwickler wohl unangenehm (Spekulation meinerseits)
- Ist es wirklich sinnvoll, Spiele für Smartphone und PC/Konsolen gleichartig zu entwickeln, oder unterscheiden sich erfolgreiche Spiel- und Bedienkonzepte so stark, dass es wenig Sinn macht?

In der Realität spielen einfach viel mehr Dinge eine Rolle als diese eine theoretische Überlegung. Die AMD Profi Karten sind meines Wissens nach viel preisgünstiger (pro Leistung) als die Nvidia Gegenstücke, trotzdem wird Nvidia viel häufiger gekauft, weil das ganze "Drumherum" einfach besser ist.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Das jemand in einen Hardwareforum rumrennt der nicht weiss,das Tuxedo,Dell Rechner mit Ubuntu verkaufen ist funny,ab und an mal über den Tellerrand schauen
> Vulkan ist nicht schlecht,der Treiber verursacht weniger Grafikfehler wenn man unter W.I.N.E spielt,die Perfomance  z.Zt reisst noch nicht wirklich vom Hocker.Wartet lieber erstmal ab,trinkt nen Kaffee oder nen Pils und wartet ab.In die Glaskugel schauen ist nicht immer optimal



Habe ich auch nicht gewusst, und wissen glaube ich viele nicht. In meinem Bekanntenkreis wissen viele überhaupt nicht was Linux ist.

@ Glaskugel schauen

Das ist doch das einzige wozu man überhaupt in so einem Thread ist bzw. worum es auch im Artikel geht. Warum sollte man das nicht tun? Ich glaube nicht, dass Vulkan sich in absehbarer Zeit großartig durchsetzen wird, wäre aber positiv überrascht.


----------



## -Metallica- (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



yojinboFFX schrieb:


> Hut ab vor so viel Offenheit.Wünsche mir mehr kritische Beiträge auch mal von offizeller Seite!



Definitiv.

Redakteur @Phil bringt es auf den Punkt, absolut recht hat er.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> 1. Formuliere ich dann mal anders: "Wie konnte sich denn nur 'X dass irgend einen Vorgänger hatte' etablieren ?  Auch Windows selbst ?" Der Mensch bleibt so lange bei einer Gewohnheit bis diese durch eine Andere abgelöst wird.
> 3. Wie gesagt, was wird schlechter ?  Es gibt mobile Ports von PC spielen und PC Ports von Mobile-Spielen. Das wird nur einfacher und meinst du wirklich ein Spiel wie Plague inc. hätte jemals die Ambition gehabt AAA-Grafik zu bieten ? Und auch wenn du es nicht hören willst ein starker ARM Chip kann genau so gut niedrige Einstellungen fahren wie ein schwacher PC.



Bei Punkt 3 hast du etwas nicht gemerkt oder?? Du sagst selbst das die ARM CPUs schwach sind und genau das habe ich dir versucht mitzuteilen, also Danke das die selbe Meinung vertrittst.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> @Redakteur Bild 6 (ihr solltet echt mal die Namen dazuschreiben



Du musst nur mal das Heft studieren, da gibt's jeden Monat mit der Teamseite eine Übersicht. Name, Bild, Fachbereiche, Privat-PC und Prosa. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bevier (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



OldboyX schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Menschen die ich kenne wechseln gerne ihr Arbeitswerkzeug, wenn es keine triftigen Gründe dafür gibt, ganz abgesehen davon, dass das auch mit Kosten verbunden ist und die Treiber für die neue API erst reifen müssen. In deiner Vorstellung lässt du sehr viele Überlegungen einfach außen vor. Nur weil Vulkan die größere Userbase abdeckt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es günstiger ist dafür zu entwickeln.
> 
> Ein paar Überlegungen die ein Spieleentwickler machen wird:
> - Wie gut sind Tools und Unterstützung? (ich habe hier keine Ahnung, aber da man sich erst kürzlich überhaupt auf einen Standard geeinigt hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das ganze voll ausgereift ist)
> ...



-Der Punkt ist aktuell, dass beide APIs neu gelernt werden müssen. DX 12 ist weitestgehend anders als DX 11. Dadurch gibt es an dem Punkt schonmal keinen Unterschied.
-Die Tools beruhen weitestgehend auf Mantle und sind nicht anwenderunfreundlicher, als die neuen von DX 12.
-Die Zielgruppe bei Vulkan beträgt theoretisch 100% aller Spieler, die von DX 12 derzeit nur knapp 30%.
-Vulkan läuft auf *jedem* OS, also nicht nur auf Linux und iOS, auch auf jedem älteren Windows (inkl. XP)!
-Es gibt einige Spiele, die ursprünglich auf dem Handy erschienen und auf dem PC zumindest eine erträgliche Optik haben (Deux Ex: the Fall z. B.).

Ich sehe aktuell sehr viele Vorteile bei Vulkan gegenüber DX 12...


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich möchte da etwas bremsen.

- HLSL ist die meist verwendete Shader-Sprache, SPIR-V kann man bisher nur mit GLSL füttern. (Mittelfristig sollte es aber einen HLSL-Translator geben und andere)
- D3D12 übernimmt viele Interface-Namen und Definitionen, erspart einem etwas Schreibarbeit und erleichtert die Orientierung.
- D3D12 ist in ähnlicher Form auch auf der Xbox One erhältlich, als Entwickler ist es schon vorgegeben, in dieser Umgebung zu arbeiten. 
- Vulkan kann leider nicht ganz auf 100% der Spieler abzielen, aber natürlich deutlich mehr.
- Vulkan wird nicht von Apple unterstützt, kein iOS oder OSX-Support. Windows XP Support ist auch nur mit Treibern möglich.
Das wird wahrscheinlich kein IHV sich antun.


----------



## hodenbussard (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ich frag mich grad,wo Linux fragmentiert ist.
Ich bekomm von Arch - Xubuntu immer sie selben Umgebungsvariablen hin...ist ein System,nur jeder handhabt das anders....und falls mal ein Publisher auf die Gemeinde zugeht und sagt,wir machen es als natives Game,haben die mehr Entwickler die es lauffähig machen,als die jemals aus der Portokasse latzen können.


----------



## hauptmann25 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du musst nur mal das Heft studieren, da gibt's jeden Monat mit der Teamseite eine Übersicht. Name, Bild, Fachbereiche, Privat-PC und Prosa.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



H-Heft? Was für eine Website ist das denn, noch nie davon gehört?


----------



## Brehministrator (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> H-Heft? Was für eine Website ist das denn, noch nie davon gehört?



Ich glaube, als "Heft" bezeichnet man es, wenn du die PCGH-Webseite auf deinem EBook-Reader anzeigst, weil sie dann fast wie Papier wirkt


----------



## blackout24 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad,wo Linux fragmentiert ist.
> Ich bekomm von Arch - Xubuntu immer sie selben Umgebungsvariablen hin...ist ein System,nur jeder handhabt das anders....und falls mal ein Publisher auf die Gemeinde zugeht und sagt,wir machen es als natives Game,haben die mehr Entwickler die es lauffähig machen,als die jemals aus der Portokasse latzen können.



Ist natürlich Blödsinn zumal die ganzen Spiele Entwickler sowieso einfach die Steam Runtime als Basis nehmen die eine Sammlung von Ubuntu LTS Libraries ist und mit Steam mitinstalliert wird. Voilá schon haben die Entwickler eine feste Entwicklungsbasis die sie nutzen können und die auf jeder Distro mit Steam dabei ist und Steam setzt einfach nur die LD_LIBRARYPATH Variable neu, wenn ein Spiel start. Es ist eigentlich egal ob du Ubuntu oder Justin Bieber Linux für Steam nutzt.


----------



## KuroSamurai117 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Wird sicherlich spannend zwischen den Beiden.

Kann mir persönlich vorstellen dass die Verbreitung auch vom Support abhängt. Gerade bei den APIs sind ja die Entwickler mehr gefordert als die Treiber von AMD oder Nvidia.

Weiß jetzt auch nicht wie gut die Unterstützung der Khronos Group gegenüber Microsoft ist. Wenn MS da mehr Hilfestellung gibt und es letzten Endes doch einfacher zu handhaben ist könnte es leicht zugunsten DX12 ausgehen. Zumindest was den Spielesektor anbelangt.
Aber hängt natürlich auch davon ab wie schnell Valve Linux immer attraktiver macht.

Am 25.02. wird man beim Microsoft Event sehen ob sie ihre Windows 10 Plattform mit Xbox One Games stärken wollen.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Ich frag mich grad,wo Linux fragmentiert ist.
> Ich bekomm von Arch - Xubuntu immer sie selben Umgebungsvariablen hin...ist ein System,nur jeder handhabt das anders....und falls mal ein Publisher auf die Gemeinde zugeht und sagt,wir machen es als natives Game,haben die mehr Entwickler die es lauffähig machen,als die jemals aus der Portokasse latzen können.



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es immer ein Unterschied ob etwas im Geschäftsumfeld mit Termindruck und Kundenerwartungen gestaltet werden muss, oder ob es sich um etwas handelt, das kostenlos verfügbar ist und Bugs und Frickelei eben in Kauf genommen werden. In den Bereichen wo es um Geld geht, ist Linux auch nicht gratis. Ich glaube nicht, dass Linux Unterstützung für Spiele auf magische Weise kostenlos von der Community so geleistet werden würde, dass der 0815 User, der für das Spiel dann 50€ bezahlt eine angemessene Erfahrung hat, die mit der Windows oder Konsolen vergleichbar ist. Dafür bräuchte es ein einheitliches Linux, mit einem entsprechenden finanziellen Support im Hintergrund. 

Valve *könnte *das bieten, bislang aber sieht es für das Steam OS sehr mau aus.  Das Problem in diesem Forum hier ist immer dasselbe. Die versierten Nutzer hier haben Ahnung von Dingen wie "Arch - Xubuntu" und "Umgebungsvariablen" usw. Geh in die nächste große Schule mit 10-17jährigen (von denen heutzutage fast alle auch Computerspiele spielen) und frag sie wovon du da genau sprichst. Und meiner Erfahrung nach sind diejenigen die sich tatsächlich für Computer und Software interessieren sehr wenige. Für die meisten ist und bleibt das etwas, das sie konsumieren und sich nur soweit mit auseinandersetzen wollen, wie unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vulkan ist imo im AAA-Markt zum Scheitern verurteilt - oder eben zum Fristen eines Nischendaseins. Multiplattformspiele werden auf DX12 setzen, schon alleine, weil man ja auch für Xbox entwickelt und weil Microsoft das sehr unterstützen wird. Warum sollte man sich da die Mühe machen, noch mal eine komplett andere Version für den PC zu entwickeln, wenn es einfacher und billiger mit DX12 geht? Über kurz oder lang wird Windows 10 eh das vorherrschende OS sein. Man kann sich der Zukunft und neuen Technologien nicht ewig verschließen, wenn man dabei bleiben will.

Für Indies und den Mobile-Markt könnte Vulkan hingegen sehr interessant sein.


----------



## FrozenPie (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vulkan ist imo im AAA-Markt zum Scheitern verurteilt - oder eben zum Fristen eines Nischendaseins. Multiplattformspiele werden auf DX12 setzen, schon alleine, weil man ja auch für Xbox entwickelt und weil Microsoft das sehr unterstützen wird. Warum sollte man sich da die Mühe machen, noch mal eine komplett andere Version für den PC zu entwickeln, wenn es einfacher und billiger mit DX12 geht? Über kurz oder lang wird Windows 10 eh das vorherrschende OS sein. Man kann sich der Zukunft und neuen Technologien nicht ewig verschließen, wenn man dabei bleiben will.


Hä? Wieso sollte man sich beim Nutzen von Vulkan "neuen Technologien" wie Win 10 verschließen, wenn selbst Win XP bis Win 10 Vulkan unterstützten und nur die XBO nicht?


----------



## Atent123 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vulkan ist imo im AAA-Markt zum Scheitern verurteilt - oder eben zum Fristen eines Nischendaseins. Multiplattformspiele werden auf DX12 setzen, schon alleine, weil man ja auch für Xbox entwickelt und weil Microsoft das sehr unterstützen wird. Warum sollte man sich da die Mühe machen, noch mal eine komplett andere Version für den PC zu entwickeln, wenn es einfacher und billiger mit DX12 geht? Über kurz oder lang wird Windows 10 eh das vorherrschende OS sein. Man kann sich der Zukunft und neuen Technologien nicht ewig verschließen, wenn man dabei bleiben will.
> 
> Für Indies und den Mobile-Markt könnte Vulkan hingegen sehr interessant sein.



Ich denke es kommt ganz drauf an ob Sony bei der PS4 auf Vulkan setzt.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt ganz drauf an ob Sony bei der PS4 auf Vulkan setzt.


Gibts da denn irgendwelche offiziellen Aussagen dazu? Soweit ich weiß, nutzt Sony eine eigene API für die PS4. Warum sollten sie jetzt plötzlich auf Vulkan umsatteln?



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Hä? Wieso sollte man sich beim Nutzen von Vulkan "neuen Technologien" wie Win 10 verschließen, wenn selbst Win XP bis Win 10 Vulkan unterstützten und nur die XBO nicht?


Das hast du falsch verstanden (oder ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, was aber auf das Selbe hinaus läuft). Diejenigen, die Win10 beständig ablehnen, verschließen sich neuen Technologien. Mit Vulkan hat das insofern was zu tun, dass mit Win10 auch DX12 in den Vordergrund rückt.


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Es gibt nichts offizielles bezüglich Sony und Vulkan-Support, aber Sony wird bei der Working-Group bezüglich Vulkan geführt.
Hat Sony für die PS4 ein Interesse daran? Ist es für Video-Editing Software, für irgendetwas anderes?
No idea.

Nintendo ist der Khronos Group beigetreten, Vulkan Support??? 

Als Vulkan präsentiert wurde hat eine Person gefragt, ob Vulkan auch irgendeine Konsole supporten wird und ich glaube es war ein Valve Mitarbeiter der meinte, er darf nichts offiziell sagen, aber bisher sieht es gut aus. 

Eine Konsole mit Vulkan-Support würde der API sehr arg den Rücken stärken. Wäre cool.


----------



## Atent123 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gibts da denn irgendwelche offiziellen Aussagen dazu? Soweit ich weiß, nutzt Sony eine eigene API für die PS4. Warum sollten sie jetzt plötzlich auf Vulkan umsatteln?
> 
> 
> Das hast du falsch verstanden (oder ich hab mich missverständlich ausgedrückt, was aber auf das Selbe hinaus läuft). Diejenigen, die Win10 beständig ablehnen, verschließen sich neuen Technologien. Mit Vulkan hat das insofern was zu tun, dass mit Win10 auch DX12 in den Vordergrund rückt.



Bisher hat Sony immer eine überarbeitete Version der Aktuellen Engine der Kronos Gruppe verwendet.
Könnte sein das bei Vulkan keine Überarbeitung nötig ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Ok, dann warten wir mal, bis es auch wirklich Fakten zu dem Thema gibt. 

Mir als PC Spieler ist das eigentlich aber auch ziemlich egal, welche API genutzt wird, solange die Spiele rund laufen.


----------



## Locuza (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



Atent123 schrieb:


> Bisher hat Sony immer eine überarbeitete Version der Aktuellen Engine der Kronos Gruppe verwendet.
> Könnte sein das bei Vulkan keine Überarbeitung nötig ist.


Das einzige mal wo Sony das getan hat war bei der PS3 und da hat es praktisch fast keine Sau verwendet (PSGL/OGL ES).

Vulkan müsste Sony definitiv mit ein paar Erweiterungen zuknallen und aus reinem Interesse wohl auch einen neuen Translator für SPIR-V entwickeln. 
Vor allem die ganze Tool-Chain müsste angepasst werden, wenn man Vulkan wirklich tief integrieren möchte oder gar GNM damit ersetzen.


----------



## hauptmann25 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Muss ja nicht ersetzen was Sony gerade nutzt. Darauf laufen soll Vulkan. Für Exclusivdpiele darf es gerne was "besseres" geben aber wenn man das Spiel dank Vulkan nicht mehr groß an die Ps4 anpassen müsste wäre dass schon eine große Hilfe für Entwickler. Vor allem wenn es nicht gerade um die AAA-Blockbuster von großen Publisher geht, die es sich leisten könne viel Zeit, Geld und Energie in jede einzelne Konsolenversion zu stecken.


----------



## Trefoil80 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Möchte da mal wieder meine Frage erneuern:

Es gibt ja anscheinend unter den PCGH-Redakteuren viele, die sich (zu recht) über die aktuelle Microsoft-Politik ärgern.
Warum zum Henker gibt es denn nicht endlich mal einen brauchbaren Artikel in der PCGH über den aktuellen Stand bei Linux-Gaming (nicht nur SteamOS und Machines)?!


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vielleicht wollen Sie warten bis es konkurrenzfähige Alternativen gibt? Steckt doch alles noch mehr oder weniger in den Kinderschuhen...


----------



## cuban13581 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*

Vulkan ist noch so unausgereift und bietet am Beispiel von Talos Principle auch noch die schlechtere Performance als der normalen Directx 11 Version von Windows. Ich glaube aber auch nicht , dass Vulkan sich nicht gegen den Monopol von Windows durchsetzen wird. Das mag eventuell für Linuxuser eine echte Alternative darstellen , die in wenigen Spielen einen Mehrwert darstellen können. Gerade wenn man sich die deutlich schlechtere Performance unter einem Linuxsystem(siehe aktuell Xcom2) anschaut. Ich bin mal gespannt , wie sich das alles noch entwickeln wird. Aber das alles wird wohl noch seine Zeit brauchen.

Strategie-Hit XCOM 2: Port ist Mord |
        c't Magazin


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Vulkan ist noch so unausgereift und bietet am Beispiel von Talos Principle auch noch die schlechtere Performance als der normalen Directx 11 Version von Windows.


Das liegt aber daran, dass die Portierung von einer einzigen Person vorgenommen wurde und es auch kein richtiger Port ist, da die Unterstützung eigentlich nur mit Wrappern realisiert wurde


----------



## cuban13581 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, dass die Portierung von einer einzigen Person vorgenommen wurde und es auch kein richtiger Port ist, da die Unterstützung eigentlich nur mit Wrappern realisiert wurde



Ja , meinte ich doch damit. Vulkan ist eben noch unausgereift. Für mich stellt sich erst ein wirklich Mehrwert ein , wenn Vulkan schneller sein sollte als DX12. Bis dahin heißt es aber noch abwarten und sich in Geduld üben.


----------



## FrozenPie (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Ja , meinte ich doch damit. Vulkan ist eben noch unausgereift.


Nur weil es experimentell über einen Wrapper implementiert wurde (und sich selbst dabei schon zeigte, dass es schneller als das OpenGL-Pendant ist) ist es unausgereift?  Die Logik dahinter erschließt sich mir nicht 
Du kannst erst sagen, dass es unausgereift ist, wenn es nativ implementiert wurde und sich herausstellt, dass es Fehlerhaft und/oder imperformant ist. Ansonsten ist das absolut kein Indikator für eine unausgereifte Schnittstelle


----------



## Locuza (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht ersetzen was Sony gerade nutzt. Darauf laufen soll Vulkan. Für Exclusivdpiele darf es gerne was "besseres" geben aber wenn man das Spiel dank Vulkan nicht mehr groß an die Ps4 anpassen müsste wäre dass schon eine große Hilfe für Entwickler. Vor allem wenn es nicht gerade um die AAA-Blockbuster von großen Publisher geht, die es sich leisten könne viel Zeit, Geld und Energie in jede einzelne Konsolenversion zu stecken.


Die PS4 existiert aber schon seit einigen Jahren und so tun es auch die Implementierungen von der GNM(X)-API. 
Vulkan kommt als letzter zum Spielfeld und bringt aktuell keinen Mehrwert. 
Entsprechend sehe ich das auch kritisch, dass die PS4 Vulkan unterstützen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: "Vulkan als DirectX-12-Konkurrent ..." Das meinen die PCGH-Redakteure zu einem aktuellen Thema*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> H-Heft? Was für eine Website ist das denn, noch nie davon gehört?



Das ist die ultra-mobile Ausgabe von PCGH.de. Wird nicht ganz so oft aktualisiert, bietet dafür aber viel mehr Tests, Hintergrundwissen, Messwerte und Analysen. Leider können wir so etwas aufwendiges nicht kostenlos anbieten, dafür ist aber das Anzeigegerät gleich im Preis gehalten. Und dieses "Papier" hat es echt in sich: Auch nach Monaten keine messbar reduzierte Akkuleistung, extrem robust gegenüber mechanischen Einflüssen (Bendgate? Wir lachen selbst über Rollgate!), ultra-intuitives Nutzerinterface und optimale Lesbarkeit gerade auch in sehr heller Umgebung.
Das Angebot ist so heftig, dass es gemeinhin als "Heft" bezeichnet wird 




Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt ganz drauf an ob Sony bei der PS4 auf Vulkan setzt.



Selbst wenn Sony Vulkan-Unterstützung in die PS4 integriert, dürfte es nicht die primäre Schnittstelle werden. Als niedrig abstrahierende Schnittstelle dürfte Vulkan gegenüber dem nativen Interface der PS4 immer noch einen Leistungsnachteil haben und obwohl wir uns am Anfang der Current-Gen-Konsolen befinden, ist der Kampf um Grafikleistung bereits sehr intensiv; die Entwickler gut eingearbeitet. AAA-PS4-Titel werden also weiterhin auf GNM setzen, genauso wie auf der X1 die native API genutzt wird. Da auch Apple mit Metal ein eigenes Süppchen kocht wird es meiner Einschätzung nach schwer für Vulkan-AAA-Titel. Im Prinzip spricht man nur Linux- und Windows-PCs an und erstere erhalten traditionell wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Die Kompatibilität mit Windows 7 und 8 ist auch wenig wert, denn wer jetzt auf Basis von Vulkan mit der Entwicklung beginnt, der bringt sein Spiel erst ein Jahr vor Ende des Windows-7-Supports auf den Markt. Nachträgliches Patchen von DX11 auf Vulkan dürfte hingegen ungleich aufwendiger sein als von DX11 auf DX12.

Mein Fazit: Ein Microsoft-unabhängiger Standard wäre toll, aber Direct3D 12 hat die Nase vorn.


----------

